# Sage Si3/ Scott S4S



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

For sale 10wt Sage Xi3 $300 and 9 wt Scott S4S $300. Both Rods are in excellent shape and have been fished very little. Reason for selling, I have to many Rods and these are not getting fished enough


----------



## fastbird (Sep 5, 2013)

Where are you located? Interested in the Scott S4S...


----------



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

North florida


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Interested in the Sage Xi3. Any pics? Is it a 4 piece?


----------



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

sage xi3 9' 10 wt 4 pc, maybe a year old,rod sock and tude, great shape, will post pics monday


----------



## fastbird (Sep 5, 2013)

Patiently waiting for you to get home hehe .


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the word on that Xi3 10wt? 
Still collecting dust?


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

Interested in sage 10weight. Call-text me at 3347985474
Brian


----------



## ksummer2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Very interested in the Scott s4s.


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

I want the sage 10weight. Contact me at 334-798-5474. Call or text 
Thanks Brian


----------



## nrhall (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm in jax and will buy the xi3. Let me know if not sold yet and I can meet you.


----------

